# hat diese karte (gforce4 ti4200) einen zweiten ramdac?



## paraphan (20. September 2002)

hier mal schauen. da steht irgendwie gar nix...

vielleicht kann mir ja jemand weiterhelfen


----------



## CSF-Lady (23. September 2002)

*hier vielleicht*

der Videospeicher läuft bei den 64MB Modell 512Mhz die 
128er nur auf 444Mhz. Würde da dann zur 64er raten da die ca.
genausoschnell ist.

Bei beiden Modellen:
Chip: 250Mhz
Memory: 256Mhz

Was meint Du eigendlich mit 2tem RAMDAC?? Wie das ?
Die Fragestellung ist mir unklar.


----------



## paraphan (23. September 2002)

wenn eine karte zwei vga ausgänge hat (um zwei bildschirme gelichzeitig anzuschliessen) kann man entweder beide ausgänge über den selben ramdac laufen lassen, wie das bei den alten geforces der fall war, oder man kann zwei ramdacs verwenden, dann sind die beiden ausgänge quasi unabhängig voneinander.


----------



## CSF-Lady (23. September 2002)

*ups*

ups, das weiss ich nicht, vermute aber das es nur einer ist.
wird weder in den tests noch in irgendeiner spec erwähnt.
sorry! Thx für die Info


----------

